# wether type ewe



## snewman (May 9, 2017)

What is a wether type ewe?


----------



## mysunwolf (May 9, 2017)

From my understanding, it's a ewe who produces good wether lambs, but probably wouldn't produce good breeding ram lambs. I think the term is mostly used by people in the show sheep industry. Maybe some others will chime in.

Also, I know you're not brand new  but still wanted to welcome you to BYH !


----------



## purplequeenvt (May 9, 2017)

A wether type ewe is a ewe that is bred to create club (market) lambs. They are usually black face (Suffolk/Hampshire crosses are popular) ewes.


----------



## snewman (May 10, 2017)

Thank you for the welcome back, it's been awhile!  I still have a few questions about wether type ewes, but will save them for when I have a little more time to word them appropriately.


----------

